# Jack McVicker?



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2001)

Does anyone know of Jack McVicker:
http://www.jackmcvicker.com/
Evidently he is a Brown Belt in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu under Wellington "Megaton" Dias as well as a student of Paul Vunak. Can anyone comment on Mr. McVicker's BJJ seminars?


----------



## Kyle (Dec 3, 2001)

I've heard good things about him/his school.  But nothing regarding any seminars he may have given.

     - Kyle


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *I've heard good things about him/his school.  But nothing regarding any seminars he may have given.*



Thanks. He teaches in town and I am considering suggesting a seminar at a club with which I am associated, but my experience in BJJ is limited to one brief seminar at Mr. Hartman's and so I am in no position to judge the quality of a BJJ instructor.


----------



## IFAJKD (Dec 8, 2001)

Jack is Fantastic. He is certified under Paul Vunak and he is simply a natural. To watch him move is worth the trip alone. Highly recommend him to anyone.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by IFAJKD _
> *Jack is Fantastic. He is certified under Paul Vunak and he is simply a natural. To watch him move is worth the trip alone. Highly recommend him to anyone. *



Thanks. His group put up flyers at work just this week advertising his school--I'll check him out.


----------



## IFAJKD (Dec 13, 2001)

You will never regret it. The way Jack moves is so natural and he has extremely effective teaching methods. Jack, I am sure hasn't heard of me. I hooked up with Vu after Jack had moved on but I have seen him demo many times. Have fun and prepare to learn much.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IFAJKD _
> *You will never regret it. The way Jack moves is so natural and he has extremely effective teaching methods.*



After a few missed connections due to conflicts on my end I finally attended a class with Mr. McVicker this evening. He was an extremely pleasant and modest man and a very knowledgeable martial artist who obviously knew his stuff and loved to teach it. His arms move like greased lightning. He finally made me believe that trapping might work though he said it would not be something you would look for in a fight but only do if it came up naturally. I look forward to going back. Good martial arts, good atmosphere.


----------



## IFAJKD (Jan 15, 2002)

Jack is a great person to train with. Glad you liked it. Any other thoughts about the material trained ???


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IFAJKD _
> *Jack is a great person to train with. Glad you liked it. Any other thoughts about the material trained ??? *



I think I had best wait until I've been to more than one class! The JKD is completely new to me though I recognize FMA elements in it. I'll post more when I've had a bit more experience.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 4, 2002)

After a few more classes I can see that the material and training are both very realistic. He focuses on only a few techniques in each 45 minute JKD class and often uses pads, helmets, etc., after first practicing it without them, so you can really feel the techniques. His students are very helpful and very positive and definitely intense. I come out of there sweating.

One thing he consistently emphasizes: Get out of there if you can; if not, strike a couple of quick headbutts/elbows/knees and then get out of there. It seems very practical.

Tonight we used the knives. I like the mix; the class goes quickly as he modifies the situation just a bit every several minutes. I can certainly recommend this instructor.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2002)

Just an update that I am really enjoying both the JKD and the BJJ. The BJJ is a mix of sport-emphasis and self-defense emphasis. We usually work just two or maybe three techniques in a 30 or 45 minute BJJ class (which immediately follows the JKD class). There's always some advice on wht to do if your opponent is not wearing a gi.

I was a bit concerned at first that a BJJ class would be like weekly NHB tournaments and that I'd leave bloodied every wweek but while some bruising occurs between the JKD and the BJJ, it's not been dangerous. The higher-ranked students are extremely helpful. I'd recommend Mr. McVicker very highly!

My instructor's BJJ instructor, Wellington Diaz, is in the latest issue of Grappling magazine. (The magazine is here but it isn't updated to the current issue yet.) Many students at the schools (there are two locations) compete, including my instructor who competes in Brazil every year. However, there is no pressure to compete in tournaments, and most of the students seem to be interested in the JKD/BJJ self-defense combination more than anything else, it seems to me.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2003)

Jack McVicker was promoted to black belt (faixa preta) this weekend in Brazil.


----------

